# Need guidance...



## uzumaki39 (Nov 26, 2012)

HI...I'M UZUMAKI39,,,I'm still new...
Yesterday , i bought a couple of betta fish,,,
the male just like the one behind the words bettafish.com...the female was blue in colour....
I put them into a same tank,,then , they started to glare at each other...
I just let them be like that,,
But this morning when I woke up ,, I realized that the male started making a big bubble nest while the female helped him.. :shock: 
Not long after that,, they started to spawn.... 
can someone tell me what to do ??

THANK YOU

:wave:


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I suggest you seperate them asap! Males and females should honestly never be kept together unless you are a prefessional breeder. 

What size is your tank? If the eggs hatch your going to need a big tank, lots of space and a ton of knowledge on bettas!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Try to get some live foods fast or the fry will die of starvation.
Get another 2 more tanks for the adults.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Prepare tanks for the parents.
Since culturing infusoria is too late now, you can feed them hard boiled egg yolk (2-3 times a day), Feed about 2mm cube egg yolk per feeding. Simply squeeze with fingers and dilute. Try to get some fry food , asap. They will out grow egg yolk in no time.
Change 50% water daily or every two days. Left over egg yolk will quickly foul up the water.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

remove the female after spawning. leave the male to tend to the eggs. try to leave a low wattage lamp on so the dad can still see them at night to tend to them. very subdued lighting.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's important to be prepared when you breed. You need the right setup and the right foods. Right now, I wouldtake Indjo 's advice and start the fry on hard boiled egg yolk.


----------

